# Ckf



## Kirk (Oct 11, 2002)

There was talk on another thread, wondering what happened
to ckf.org.  The new site is: www.chinesekaratefederation.com .

The following is a quote from Mr. Chris Burroughs, who posted
this on kenponet:



> At this point, however, I would like to make a special announcement of thanks to a person who has spent tremendous time, energy, and effort in putting the CKF name out into the Kenpo community. That person is US KENPO KAI school owner, Mr. Sandor Urban from Miami, Florida. Sandor launched the original CKFonline site, and maintained it with seemingly limitless energy for a number of years. One could only wonder how long he could maintain that pace with the demands and responsibilities of running a school full-time with his wife Stephanie as well as working another full time job. It was indeed time to pass the torch!
> 
> Sandor, the Chinese Karate Federation, would like to applaud and salute you for your outstanding talent and skill, for your devotion to the organization, and for your commitment as a Kenpo Warrior. A very special thank you for everything you have contributed to all of us over the years through your work on the CKFonline site.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 11, 2002)

According the list of instructors for the Feb seminar, Mr. Planas is a 10th.  This is a new and unexpected development isn't it?  I thought he said something about this in the Journey.  I'll go back and look.

http://www.chinesekaratefederation.com/page/page/201595.htm
FEBRUARY 2003

February 7, 8 & 9
"Annual Florida Camp!"
KELLEY KARATE CENTER, INC., Greenacres, FL
          Contact: Sean P. Kelley, 800-226-7352, kenpo5@aol.com

Mark your calendars for the annual Florida Kenpo Camp!
Fees are $139.95 by January 15th ($159.95 after the cut off date).
 ~~MORE INFORMATION TO COME!~~

INSTRUCTORS
Huk Planas, 10th
Lee Wedlake, Jr., 8th
Zach Whitson, 6th
Rainer Schulte, 6th
Gil Hibben, 5th
Martin Wheeler, 3rd
SPECIAL GUEST -- Bill "Superfoot" Wallace
Also attending is our good friend DAVE HEBLER


----------



## Kirk (Oct 11, 2002)

Refer to this thread regarding Huk's promotion.
:asian:

Also, from another thread:



> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Huk Planas is now
> a 10th Degree I hear........
> *






> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *I heard that too.  But I also heard he didn't want it.  I heard the
> same about Mr Trejo, someone gave him a 10th, he didn't ask
> ...





> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I spoke with Huk and asked him about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## True2Kenpo (Oct 11, 2002)

Fellow Kenpoists-

The rank of 10th Degree Black in the Kenpo system has taken on many meanings.

Some see this rank reserved for Mr. Ed Parker Sr., others just see the title of Senior Grandmaster reserved for Mr. Parker.

Whatever the case may be, some of the top Kenpoists have taken on the rank of 10th Degree.  I know that my knowledge does not give me the right to state whether this is right or wrong, but I believe with the knowledge and skill that Mr. Planas has, he does at least deserve the respect that any 10th Degree should receive.

Salute and good journey.

Respectfully In Kenpo,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Kirk (Oct 11, 2002)

Is anyone an actual member of this organization?  On the site
it says:

The Chinese Karate Federation (CKF) was founded in 1994 by like-
minded Kenpo Instructors committed to perpetuating the art of 
Ed Parker's American Kenpo through the instruction of Master 
Instructor Richard 'Huk' Planas.  Their purpose was not only to 
preserve the Parker~Planas lineage, but also to achieve their 
personal best as martial artists, instructors, and examples of 
good character.

Huk's been to my school a billion times, and never mentioned the
CKF.  In my school, the higher ranked belts wear rocker patches
that say "Parker-Planas Lineage", but it's not a member of this
organization.  I think I'll ask about it.


----------



## True2Kenpo (Oct 11, 2002)

Kirk,

I personally have never heard of Mr. Planas speak of the CKF either...

But in any case, I was wondering if it would be possible to purchase the rocker patch you spoke of, or is it just allowed for your students?

Good journey.

Respectfully In Kenpo,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Sigung86 (Oct 11, 2002)

Hi Josh!  Good to run into you! :lol:

There are so many "legitimate" 10th Dans or 10th Degrees, if you will, that I think that I personally would be extremely embarrassed if someone did give me one!

Dan


----------



## jazkiljok (Oct 11, 2002)

i find it funny how confused everyone is in even the name of what it is that we do.

is it Kenpo?
Kenpo Karate?
Chinese Karate?
Chinese Kenpo?
American Kenpo Karate?
American Karate
American Kenpo?
Parker Kenpo (etc.)?

and if the head of the Chinese Karate Federation doesn't ever mention his title or organization,  does that mean he's really hoping that like his "10th," nobody brings it up? 

Richard "Huk" Planas is also heavily involved with the Filipino Arts-- in fact the K in his patch stands for both Kenpo & Kali-- do i see Kali Kenpo Karate just around the corner? 



peace


----------



## Kirk (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _
> 
> *Kirk,
> 
> ...



I'll get back to you on that :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 12, 2002)

The _Parker-Planas_ patch that you speak of is meant for students of schools that follow the Parker/Planas lineage. I was once at a school and when I was no longer a member I was asked to return the patch.

If you want one I suggest you e-mail Huk about it and ask.

Also, Huk is not the head of the CKF. The CKF just follows him.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Oct 12, 2002)

Fellow Artists,
 As far as the 10 Degree is concerned, it's interesting to note we Judoka elveated Kano Sensei to 12th, and have had several 10th dans since, the most admired being Mifune. But 10th dan is it, so Kano stands alone in his right place.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *The Parker-Planas patch that you speak of is meant for students of schools that follow the Parker/Planas lineage. I was once at a school and when I was no longer a member I was asked to return the patch.
> 
> ...



That's pretty much what I heard.  You can only get the patch from
Huk.  Pretty cool, when you think about it.  And you have to be a
certain belt level to get it.  Not sure WHAT level though, I've seen
it on brown belts and above. 

Also, my bad, it's not a rocker patch.  It's a rectangular patch.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 13, 2002)

Yep...with brown, black, and red colour.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jazkiljok _
> 
> *i find it funny how confused everyone is in even the name of what it is that we do.
> 
> ...



I don't want to be a drag, but Mr. Conatser addressed this in the Q&A forum I think. 

Mr. Parker changed the name himself a few times for marketing and even for identity reasons, so since many of us EPAK guys are so into "discussing" techniques, theories, etc, it actually does help to identify the type of Kenpo or even the Kenpo era you are referring to.

So there is a legitimate reason that this comes up periodically.  I have adopted this EPAK acronym partially for this reason myself.  I think I first saw it here at MartialTalk.
:asian:


----------



## Elfan (Oct 14, 2002)

> The following is a quote from Mr. Chris Burroughs, who posted



That was a quote from the new site that I posted that I hoped offered a little insight into what happenend to the old CKF site and Sandor Urban who did an excelent job running it.  I am not affliliated with the CKF in anyway.


----------

